# montañés y montañoso



## jester.

¿Hay una diferencia entre "mantañés" y "montañoso"? ¿Me podéis explicarla?


----------



## ieracub

Hola, j3st3r:

Me parece que _montañés _es el que vive en las montañas, mientras que _montañoso_ es lo relativo a las montañas, por ejemplo:

"Un terreno montañoso"; pero no "un terreno montañés".
"Una cabra montañesa"; pero no "una cabra montañosa".

No estoy muy seguro, así que esperemos otras opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## Naira

Por la península tenemos el adjetivo "montés", más común. Ahora bien; para la fauna. Las cabras y los gatos pueden ser monteses, pero el paisaje o el terreno es montañoso. Montañés no se emplea generalmente, aunque lo he visto escrito, en la vida lo he escuchado.


----------



## ordequin

j3st3r said:


> ¿Hay una diferencia entre "mantañés" y "montañoso"? ¿Me podéis explicarla?


Hola amigos:
¡Claro que podemos, faltaría más!
*Montañés* se emplea generalmente para definir a aquellos que son oriundos de una región montañosa. Es decir, se aplica sobre todo a los individuos.
*Montañoso/a* va referido a la orografía del terreno. O sea, se utiliza para expresar las características de un lugar, región, etc...
*Montés*, se utiliza con los animales. Gato montés, cabra montesa...

Las tres palabras son conocidas en el habla común, y por lo tanto, empleadas.


----------



## ordequin

ieracub said:


> Hola, j3st3r:
> Me parece que _montañés _es el que vive en las montañas...
> Saludos.


 
Un pequeñito apunte: *Montañés*, es lo perteneciente o relativo a la montaña, pero también *natural* de la montaña, es decir, no es que viva en la montaña, es que ha nacido en la montaña.

Donde yo vivo, casi siempre se oye ésto referido a una persona: 
-El es un montañés.
-Ella es una montañesa.

Nada impide emplear este adjetivo para referirse a objetos:
-Un refugio montañés.
-Un vivac montañés.
Sin embargo, no sé por qué, para definir objetos se utiliza más "de montaña". Quizás sea una costumbre local...

Saludos de una montañera, que acaba de regresar a la civilización después de tirarse dos años en un pueblo de montaña!  (No pudiendo, por ello, considerarme "montañesa", ya que no soy natural de allí)


----------



## Jellby

ordequin said:


> *Montés*, se utiliza con los animales. Gato montés, cabra montesa...



Pero es invariable: gato *montés*, cabra *montés*.

"Montesa" creo que es (era) una marca de motos.


----------



## jester.

Jellby said:


> Pero es invariable: gato *montés*, cabra *montés*.
> 
> "Montesa" creo que es (era) una marca de motos.



Según mi diccionario es variable.


----------



## Jellby

j3st3r said:


> Según mi diccionario es variable.



Según el DRAE (en línea), no, y da ejemplos de sustantivos femeninos + "montés".

El DPD dice:

*montés.* ‘Que se cría salvaje en el monte’. En el uso culto general es adjetivo de una sola terminación, válida para ambos géneros: «_Dos machos de gato montés pelean por una hembra_»; «_El bucardo o cabra montés pirenaica, extinguido a principios del año 2000_». Es poco frecuente el uso del femenino específico _montesa_.

Yo de pequeño siempre decía y oía "cabra montés", en algún momento me planteé que debería ser "montesa"... y hasta ahora he tenido la duda


----------



## ordequin

Sí, Jellby:
Puede que con montés/montesa, haya ocurrido lo mismo que con modisto/modista.
Efectivamente, "montesa" era un modelo de moto de Derby, si bien recuerdo...¡qué tiempos aquellos!
No te preocupes, J3, oirás muchas veces lo de "cabra montesa"; pero si estás redactando un escrito, utiliza mejor "montés", como te indica Jellby.
Ante la duda, yo por lo menos, me quedo con lo tradicional y prescindo de modernidades.


----------



## Javeke

Otra acepción curiosa para "montañés": Nativo o habitante de la Comunidad Autónoma española de Cantabria.

Otro uso muy común en España: "Cocido montañés", típico, precisamente, de Cantabria.

Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

Jellby said:


> Yo de pequeño siempre decía y oía "cabra montés", en algún momento me planteé que debería ser "montesa"... y hasta ahora he tenido la duda


 
Gracias a tu duda, y a tu búsqueda, todos hemos afianzado nuestro conocimiento de ese término.


----------



## ieracub

ordequin said:


> Un pequeñito apunte: *Montañés*, es lo perteneciente o relativo a la montaña, pero también *natural* de la montaña, es decir, no es que viva en la montaña, es que ha nacido en la montaña.


 Gracias, ordequin, por el apunte.

Me acordé que aquí usamos "bicicleta de montaña" o "bicicleta montañesa" para estas bicicletas que están de moda.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Quiero aclarar algo que se ha escapado. "Montés" no tiene que ver ni deja de tener que ver con "montañés" o "montañoso". Montés es lo salvaje e inculto, sea llano o montañoso. Un gato montés vive en donde hay árboles, arbustos y matas, y por mis pagos tenemos gatos monteses a un millar de kilómetros del monte (montaña) más cercano. Eso sí, los caprinos monteses viven en la montaña, según el papel que le asignara Darwin y no la RAE.

Creo que los europeos, después de siglos de civilización y con altas densidades de población, como no han dejado ninguna tierra baja sin intervenir ni modificar, se les ha quedado asociada la idea de monte (tierra inculta, salvaje, llena de arbustos y matas) a lo que se encuentra en los montes (elevaciones del terreno). Por estos pagos tenemos montes que se encuentran a menos de 200 metros sobre el nivel del mar, y algunos tienen el tamaño de países europeos. Eso sí, están problados de monteros, no de montañeses.


----------



## castellano

También está el término "montaraz", que no tiene desperdicio y me gusta mucho , para referirse a alguien aficionado a caminar por el monte.

En La Montaña de Castilla (actual Comunidad de Cantabria cuyos habitantes eran llamados _montañeses_) se emplea el término _despectivo _"montiscón" para referirse a la persona ruda y de pocos modales que vive en el monte.

Salud


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que los europeos, después de siglos de civilización y con altas densidades de población, como no han dejado ninguna tierra baja sin intervenir ni modificar, se les ha quedado asociada la idea de monte (tierra inculta, salvaje, llena de arbustos y matas) a lo que se encuentra en los montes (elevaciones del terreno). Por estos pagos tenemos montes que se encuentran a menos de 200 metros sobre el nivel del mar, y algunos tienen el tamaño de países europeos. Eso sí, están problados de monteros, no de montañeses.


Hola Alec:
(Caramba, sí que madrugais en "la" Argentina, para ser festivo...)
No las tengo todas conmigo en que ésto que afirmas, (lo subrayado por mí en tu quote), sea así del todo.
Bueno, yo te contestaré sólo en relación a lo que conozco; aunque me planteo la posibilidad de que el asunto que voy a comentar, sea una deformación de la palabra propia de estos lares.( Más que a una deformación, quizás debería referirme a un mal uso).

Por aquí le llamamos monte a casi todo lo que sea silvestre, poco importa la elevación que tenga. Es decir, cuando alguien va al campo, suele decir que va al monte.
Lo mismo si va: a cazar en la meseta,a ir a por setas,a cazar mariposas en la campiña,a ir de pic-nic a un paraje natural, que si va a subir un cerro u otero de 200 metros, o una montaña de  2000 metros, un paisano de por aquí dirá casi siempre: "Me voy al monte".

Durante mis vicisitudes lejos de la civilización, una señora paisana mía me hizo una advertencia, que me llevó a reflexionar sobre ésto que estoy comentando. Me recomendó no utilizar el término monte para referirme a las montañas, ya que, según me explicó, los montañeses podrían ofenderse, pensando que me estaba refiriendo a sus picos, y a su tierra, de forma despectiva. Así que mientras estuve allí, prescindí de usar la palabra monte.

Lo que es curioso, es que en mi ciudad, si dijera "voy a la montaña", o voy a "subir una montaña", se entendería que voy a escalar la cara norte del Eiger, o que estoy preparando una ascensión al K-2. Y si dices que vas a la montaña, para referirte a un monte de 2000, o 3000 metros, suena un poco a lenguaje de epopeya empleado entre amigotes, con fines chuflescos.

En relación a las otras acepciones de "montés", (salvaje, inculto), creo que o bien no son muy conocidas, o bien, no muy empleadas.
Si estuviera redactando un escrito, evitaría "montés" para definir tales condiciones, y lo substituiría por "asilvestrado", o "asalvajado", o sencillamente por "salvaje".

Por último, qué precioso el término "montaraz", que nos recordaba castellano. Gráfico y dinámico. Me encanta!


----------



## ordequin

Los montañeses suelen tener palabras propias, y más precisas en cuanto a significado, que las que comúnmente empleamos los que no lo somos.
Tengo la impresión, de que pasa un poco como los esquimales y su "nieve".
Ésto se ve reflejado en el vocabulario de los que viven en altura. En los pueblos de los Pirineos, o cercanos a los Picos de Europa, los montañeses emplean términos muy concretos, poco utilizados en las ciudades, y compartidos tan sólo por montañeros y/o escaladores.
Pregúntale a un urbanita qué es la pedriza, una pala, un canchal, un coyado, una cañada, una cresta, una garganta, un desfiladero, una foz, etc...y como poco lo dejarás pensativo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

> *monte.*
> (Del lat. _mons, montis_).
> 
> *1.* m. Gran elevación natural de terreno.
> *2.* m. Tierra inculta cubierta de árboles, arbustos o matas.
> *....
> ...
> ...
> 
> ~ alto.
> 1. m. El poblado de árboles grandes.
> 2. m. Estos mismos árboles.
> 
> ~ bajo.
> 1. m. El poblado de arbustos, matas o hierbas.
> 2. m. Estas matas o hierbas.~
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> ~ cerrado.
> 1. m. moheda.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> criado a ~.
> 1. loc. adj. rur. Arg. y Ur. Dicho de una persona: Tosca, carente de urbanidad.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> no todo el ~ es orégano.
> 1. expr. U. para expresar que no todo es fácil o placentero en un asunto.
> 
> ...
> 
> ser alguien de ~ y ribera.1. fr. coloq. Servir para todo.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> *


 
La palabra monte se usa en todos esos significados habitualmente en la Argentina -las últimas dos expresiones son conocidas y usadas por grupos más acotados-. La mayoría del resto de las acepciones y expresiones que omití, también las usamos, pero no corresponden al tema de este hilo.

Hago notar que de las 9 acepciones, usamos la mayoría, pero la 1 y la 2 son las que definen el significado básico.

Aquí nadie confunde monte con montaña, aunque los nombres Monte o Cerro vienen asociados siempre al nombre de un pico individual, en sus sentido genéricos de elevación (Monte Everest, Cerro Aconcagua). El hablar de montes innominados como conjunto de elevaciones se refiere aquí siempre a orografías más bien bajas:

"...

Ni de aquellos horizontes
Nuestra enseña han de arrancar,
Pues su blanco está en sus montes
Y en su azul se tiñe el mar

..."

Himno a las Malvinas

(cuya elevación máxima es el Cerro Alberdi de 705 metros)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

¿ No se dice nunca “montañero “ ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiroaki sasaki


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ¿ No se dice nunca “montañero “ ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiroaki sasaki





> *montañero**, ra**.*
> *1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la montaña.
> *2.* m. y f. Persona que practica el montañismo.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Para el que practica el montañismo, en la Argentina usamos más montañista. Como yo vivo a 1200 km. de la montaña más cercana, no puedo decir si se usa o no como adjetivo. Yo no lo tengo registrado aquí.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

aleCcowaN said:


> Para el que practica el montañismo, en la Argentina usamos más montañista. Como yo vivo a 1200 km. de la montaña más cercana, no puedo decir si se usa o no como adjetivo. Yo no lo tengo registrado aquí.


 
Gracias, AleCcowaN", 

No se dice "alpinista  para " montanista " ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Andinista es el que escala los Andes, el alpinista escala los Alpes y como término general puede ser que sea escalador.

Saludos.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ¿ No se dice nunca “montañero “ ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiroaki sasaki


Hola HIROAKI. Si alguna vez vienes a Colombia, no trates a nadie de montañero. Pues aquí montañero significa persona inculta y de malos modales.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

BETOREYES said:


> Hola HIROAKI. Si alguna vez vienes a Colombia, no trates a nadie de montañero. Pues aquí montañero significa persona inculta y de malos modales.


 
Gracias, voy a estar cauteloso !

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ordequin

Hola a todos:
Por aquí, se oye más lo de "alpinista" por la tele, o bien se ve escrito en la prensa. 
Yo no he oído a los "montañeros" referirse a si mismos como "alpinistas", (aunque sean profesionales), sino como "montañeros".
No obstante, cuando estás leyendo un artículo sobre la ascensión al Pico "Tal", frecuentemente te encontrarás algo como: "Fulanito, el famoso "alpinista" acometerá la ascensión, en estilo alpino, (expedición ligera, sin sherpas, y con el material imprescindible) y sin oxígeno..."

Me llama la atención también el uso del verbo "escalar". En los reportajes, periódicos, etc...siempre utilizan "escalar" como "ascender". Sin embargo, si un montañero le dijese a otro que va a escalar, este último entendería que afrontará una vía,(de escalada), para cuya progresión necesitará emplear, no sólo los pies, sino también sus manos, u otros medios.
Siempre he oído a los montañeros/escaladores decir:
-Voy a subir al Nanga Parbat. Estoy preparando la ascensión al Kanchenjunga. (Subirá principalmente apoyándose en sus pies, ya sea con botas, crampones, raquetas o squies)
-Voy a escalar la "Walker" de los Grandes Jorasses. Voy a escalar la "Rabadá -Navarro" del Naranjo .(No podrá progresar sin usar las manos, y/o otros medios)

También veo que en las revistas especializadas distinguen entre "montaña", "alpinismo", y "escalada".
-Se suelen referir a actividad de montaña, como trecking, senderismo.
-A alpinismo, como actividad en montaña de mucho desnivel.
-Y a escalada, para las prácticas en paredes verticales, o desplomadas.


----------



## ieracub

Te gustan las montañas, ordequin.

En Chile les decimos _andinistas_, por razones obvias. Y, más general, _montañistas_. No ocupamos _montañeros_.

Y claro, la escalda se hace en las paredes.

Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

ieracub said:


> Y claro, la escalda se hace en las paredes.
> Saludos.


 Je, je...bueno, en realidad la "escalda"...podría servir para definir, la costumbre de meter la mano en un puchero de agua hirviendo, por parte de algún masoquista; siendo la "escaldada" la consecuencia de esa acción!
 ¡Sólo estoy bromeando!
Se ve que a tí también te gustan, si no es que eres, de hecho, montañero o escalador "de pro". Mucha gente confunde ambos términos, diga lo que diga el DRAE. Una cosa es la definición de los términos, que en él encontramos, y otra, el uso de éstos en círculos más profesionales y restringidos, cuya precisión en cuanto a significado, y concreción es mucho mayor. 
Un saludo "colega"!


----------



## ieracub

¡Escalda! Jajaja. Siento mucha admiración (y envidia) por los montañeros/montañistas. Sólo he hecho senderismo hasta casi 3.000 m., no más. Antes me podía ir caminando de mi casa a la montaña. Vivía al lado.

Y bueno... Gracias por enseñarme la palabra _escaldado. _No la conocía. Por cierto, _ti _no lleva acento   

Saludos. Me quedo deprimido. ¡¡El 80% del territorio chileno es montañoso y yo metido en una oficina!!


----------



## Ube

Hola.
Montañero es el que sube montañas sin necesidad de cuerdas, enganches y herramientas de alpinismo porque no se mete por paredes sino por caminos o terreno accesible


----------



## Dux Corvan

En España, también se llama Montañés al nativo de la ciudad de Santander (Santanderino), y por extensión, a toda la provincia de Cantabria, de la cual es capital.

El origen está -como antes se ha señalado- en que esa región era popularmente conocida como 'la Montaña' entre los habitantes del reino de Castilla. El uso sería similar al escocés "highlander".

Como buen Montañés que soy, tengo a buen precio ser llamado por ese apelativo, que nunca tiene connotaciones peyorativas.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ieracub said:


> ¡Escalda! Jajaja. Siento mucha admiración (y envidia) por los montañeros/montañistas. Sólo he hecho senderismo hasta casi 3.000 m., no más. Antes me podía ir caminando de mi casa a la montaña. Vivía al lado.
> 
> Y bueno... Gracias por enseñarme la palabra _escaldado. _No la conocía. Por cierto, _ti _no lleva acento
> 
> Saludos. Me quedo deprimido. ¡¡El 80% del territorio chileno es montañoso y yo metido en una oficina!!


 
Hola Eeracub, si recuerdo bien, un mal que uno tiene a una altura grande
en Chile se dice "puna " ? Es correcto ?  En los Andes del Peru, se dice 
"soroche".  No sé cómo se dice eso en España. Tampoco, una persona que tiene miedo de estar en un lugar alto y prefiere viajar en tren
que en avión. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Dux Corvan

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola Eeracub, si recuerdo bien, un mal que uno tiene a una altura grande
> en Chile se dice "puna " ? Es correcto ? En los Andes del Peru, se dice
> "soroche". No sé cómo se dice eso en España. Tampoco, una persona que tiene miedo de estar en un lugar alto y prefiere viajar en tren
> que en avión.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
En España también se dice "*puna*", o simplemente "*mal de altura*".

En cuanto a lo de ese miedo a las alturas, suele llamarse "*vértigo*", aunque también el "vértigo" también puede sentirse cuando uno siente que se va a demasiada velocidad, o, figuradamente, cuando uno se siente abrumado por un problema que puede presentarse próximamente y que requiere un montón de trabajo.

Desde un punto de vista médico y más culto, el término adecuado para tener un miedo terrible a las alturas es *acrofobia*, de origen etimológico griego (Akros=altura + Phobos=miedo). Pero no es normal que alguien diga que es *acrófobo*. Suena pedante y forzado.

Lo normal es decir que se siente vértigo, o que "*viajar en avión me produce (o me da) vértigo*" .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Dux Corvan said:


> En España también se dice "*puna*", o simplemente "*mal de altura*".
> *produce (o me da) vértigo*" .


 
Muchas gracias, Dux Corvan

saludo

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ieracub

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola Eeracub, si recuerdo bien, un mal que uno tiene a una altura grande
> en Chile se dice "puna " ? Es correcto ? En los Andes del Peru, se dice
> "soroche". No sé cómo se dice eso en España. Tampoco, una persona que tiene miedo de estar en un lugar alto y prefiere viajar en tren
> que en avión.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola, Hiro:

Te confirmo completamente lo que Dux nos cuenta sobre la puna, el mal de altura, el vértigo y la acrofobia. En Chile le decimos _puna. _En Santiago no se usa el término _soroche, _pero es muy probable que en el norte de Chile, que colinda con Perú y Bolivia, sí se use. 

Por lo que entiendo, _puna_ es una palabra de origen quechua que significa "tierras altas". Son famosas, por ejemplo, la Puna de Antofagasta y la Puna de Atacama.

Creo que el significado original se extendió para describir el mal de montaña y se creo el verbo _apunarse_ (yo me apuno, tú te apunas, etc.).

En los pueblos asentados en las tierras altas la puna se alivia masticando hojas de coca o tomando infusiones de esta misma hierba. No tengo claro si es ilegal o no.

Y, ciertamente, en medicina el vértigo es un trastorno del equilibrio -- el mareo -- que no necesariamente tiene que ver con la altura, pero, en nuestras conversaciones cotidianas se refiere al miedo a la altura.

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola a todos ! 
 
No se ha mencionado la palabra “trepar “. 
 
“Desde esa estación se abordan vehículos para trepar la empinada montaña en la carretera "Hiram Bingham" de unos 8 kms “ 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Dux Corvan

Hum, trepar tiene un significado similar a escalar, pero con ciertos matices. Escalar parece ir un poco más allá en dificultad que el trepar.

Cuando se habla de "escalar" a uno le vienen a la mente picos elevados, difíciles paredes verticales, edificios, cosas que a menudo necesitan equipamiento y buena preparación física. Se escalan montañas, murallas, rascacielos, acantilados...

'Trepar' también significa subir a un lugar elevado con esfuerzo, pero es más una cosa de fuertes pendientes, barrancos, árboles... por los que, en general, se asciende sólo con la ayuda de manos y pies.

Por ejemplo, los árboles no se escalan: uno trepa por ellos, o se 'encarama'. En cambio, nadie 'trepa' al Everest, esos sitios se 'escalan'.

En realidad, el uso que se hace del verbo 'trepar' en ese ejemplo que has puesto, suena un poco extraño, parece más bien una suerte de metáfora.


----------



## ordequin

Ube said:


> Hola.
> Montañero es el que sube montañas sin necesidad de cuerdas, enganches y herramientas de alpinismo porque no se mete por paredes sino por caminos o terreno accesible


Hola Ube, y demás tropa:

No estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices, y te explicaré por qué:

Un montañero,( o montañista), SÍ puede verse obligado a emplear cuerdas, mosquetones o enganches de muy diferentes tipos, sin que por ello pase a denominarse escalador, en términos técnicos.
En algunos "pasos" de montaña, en los que se progresa con los pies, (y/o ayudado por bastones, piolet, etc...), es necesario asegurar a las personas que los están afrontando. A ésto se le llama "una cordada". 

Vamos a imaginarnos la situación:
El camino por el que marcha un grupo es "de llaneo", pero muy cerca puede existir "una caída", o "patio", [Ejemplos: 1-paso estrecho por un desfiladero; 2-aproximación por la rimaya de un glaciar; 3-necesidad de atravesar una "placa".], que haría muy difícil continuar por esta senda, o arribar a un balcón o terraza superior, (o a la cumbre), sin poner en peligro a la cordada. Por ello, se emplean aquí técnicas de aseguramiento, (que son comunes con la escalada).

Por otro lado, en respuesta a algunos de los post precedentes, me gustaría aclarar un concepto:

La diferencia entre el "trecking", y el alpinismo, andinismo, montañismo, o como se le quiera llamar, *no estriba en la altura de la montaña que uno vaya a abordar*, sino en el desnivel al que se va a enfrentar, y también a la dificultad que entrañe la vía que ha elegido, el montañero, (o montañista), o el grupo.

Ejemplos:
-Vamos a abordar el ascenso a una montaña de 3000 mts. en el que partimos de un nivel de 2.000 mts. Por tanto nos enfrentaremos a un desnivel de sólo 1000 mts.
La travesía discurrirá principalmente por una senda, (generalmente marcada), y será más bien llana; es decir: ese desnivel lo superaremos de manera progresiva. La pendiente será en ocasiones de 30º como mucho.
Como decía antes, podremos encontrar en nuestro camino algún paso de pequeña dificultad, que nos obligue a encordarnos, para nuestra mayor seguridad. Pero la superación de este paso no implicará de ningún conocimiento especial, pericia, o grandes habilidades deportivas. Sólo necesitaremos tener un poco de cuidado, y, ¡claro está!, estar capacitados para caminar.
*Ésto es "trecking".* (Un conocido mío, muy "cachondo", además de profesional, le llama a esta actividad: "Subir por una cuesta de vacas". Englobaría, en su curiosa definición de este deporte, no sólo las ascensiones al Mont Blanc, sino también al propio Kilimanjaro; "Montes" que según el muchacho, pueden subir hasta "las embarazadas con tacones"---Ya os dije que el chico "es un cachondo mental".)


----------



## ordequin

*Alpinismo, andinismo, montañismo, o "alta montaña":*
(Definición dedicada a Ieracub, y además, con mucho cariño).

-Vamos a enfrentarnos a la ascensión de una montaña de 3.000 mts, (¡no sólo entran dentro de la definición de este deporte los ascensos a ochomiles!).
-DESNIVEL.Acometeremos una progresión de un gran desnivel. Por ejemplo: partimos de un nivel de 300 mts; luego nos quedan 2700 mts. más para afrontar.
-DIFICULTAD.Encontraremos en el camino fuertes pendientes, para cuya progresión necesitaremos de una buena preparación, y condiciones físicas.
También podremos encontrar "trepadas", (pasos de hasta quinto grado de escalada), en los que podremos emplear o no las cuerdas.
Otra posibilidad: subida por una pala, progresando a través de una cuerda fija.
Otra más, (¡qué no se diga que no pongo ejemplos): subida por una pared a través de una "vía ferrata".
-PELIGROSIDAD.También nos veremos en situaciones, para cuya superación, sea necesaria la puesta en práctica de conocimientos especiales. Progresión en condiciones de enorme dificultad, (ejemplo: travesía por una ladera con placas de hielo), técnicas de rescate, y descenso de emergencia, etc...

Ieracub, ¡no seas tan modesto, anda!, que yo tampoco soy Edmund Hillary, ¿eh? ; sólo que por mis vicisitudes no me ha quedado otra que leer sobre el tema, ya que vivía rodeada de gente que estaba muy inmersa en todo este mundo.

¡Un saludo para todos!


----------



## ordequin

Para que no haya confusión añadiré otro dato más.
Para la ascensión a una gran montaña, pueden emplearse,* en ocasiones,* *técnicas mixtas.*
Ésto quiere decir, que parte de la subida se hace progresando con los pies; y otra parte haciendo uso de los distintos tipos de escalada.
A estas ascensiones sí puede denominárselas "escaladas", pero en general "la escalada" es un deporte independiente, que no tiene que ver con "el montañismo".


----------

